# PR 1000 or Amaya xts



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

Well think its time to upgrade from my pr 600. The question is what to buy. I have looked at all the different brands talked to people even gotten more confused at times. I am in agreement that most of the major brands are all very good machines. I think I have narrowed my choices to 2.
The Brother pr-1000 and the Amaya XTS

The brother is cheaper but less needles, is slower, and smaller embroidery size max 14 x 14 and by time you add hoops and cap frames etc not much price difference.

The Amya XtS slighlty more money but included 2 of every hoop, 2 cap frames, stand and a good list of extras.

So I will call the price issue neutral and will be a cash purchace.


If you had to choose what would you buy have a great brother dealer and know a melco tech so that is almost a neutral point also. 

Darn choices


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What about software. Can you save using your 600 program vs having to buy new software for the Amya?

What's the PR1000 going for anyway. I plan on looking at it in Long Beach tomorrow.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never used the PR1000 but I have two Amaya XTs. I started with a smaller Brother machine and then bought the Melco Amaya Big Red, then a couple of years later bought another one, then a couple of years later traded both of them for the new Amaya XTs. I have never regretted the decision. I love my Amayas. I started with the Brother PE design and was even using it after buying the first two Amayas, but the year before I traded for the XTs I did upgrade to the DesignShop and Wow what a difference. I really love the DesignShop software. It is 100 times easier to digitize with, but then it is a real professional software. I have heard a lot of people that really like the Wilcom software and I haven't used it but I do know that the DesignShop software and the Amaya XTs sure make life a lot easier than when I was working with the Brother machine and PE Design.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

my dealer was in the high 9k range pr1000 gives you the PE next software also, and the Amaya had their top software in the price closer to 15k. But if you buy another xts the next ones are in the low 9k with stands hoops etc. the first amaya is the expensive one because of all the software but know someone with 18 amaya xt and thats why they love them you can run upto 30 machines off 1 computer all doing differrent things if needed

The brother you had to buy the 14x14 hoop plus cap driver frame etc and it was pricey and then no stand etc. Still a little cheaper but 6 less needles hurts on bigger colorfull designs
The Amaya gave me 2 of everything including large coat back hoops stand and a grocery list of goodies. 
Just wish it was easier to say box 1 and box 2 all have the same toys. Just pick

If you get a good quote pass the reps number onto me please


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sitzerlandwyo said:


> If you get a good quote pass the reps number onto me please


Will do. I'll drop by both booths and see what specials they may have going.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd go with the Amaya. I have a brother now and I'm looking to upgrade to the Amaya myself.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Just left both booths. Amaya has show special. $12500 including everything; hoops, software, stand, and in-shop training. 

Brother on the other hand had no specials. $14k just for machine. $16-17k once you throw everything in. 

Amaya seems like a more professional machine.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Does the Brother 1000 still slow down drastically with wider satin stitches like the PR-600?


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input and thanks splat for checking out the boths at the show.

Will be ordering the Amaya xts this week gonna get the pro plus software. Could go with the cheaper software but then will have to buy more later. Will let everyone know if a few weeks how it is.

Anyone know the order time thats what I forgot to ask.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I did some more digging around after my last post. Visited Brother again and talked to a different rep. Also talked to the Babylock folks who have their version of the 1,000. Come to find out, the 1,000 street price is really $9-10K as you were quoted. Plus cost of hoops and accessories.

Brothers fully loaded industrial machine, the BE-0901, is actually less expensive than a fully loaded 1,000.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

well if I where to buy the 1000 then wilcom software hoops hat jig frame etc. I will be at the same price or more. So if the numbers are equal the extra 6 needles of the amaya and the made in the US factor. Amaya wins plus I can add more machines if needed lol. Each next machine is about 9k so Amaya is the choice. 

Thank You so much!!!!!


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

Brother pr1000


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes, go with the Melco.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anybody know if the PR-1000 slows down really bad on wider satin stitches like on the PR-600? 

I can set my Tajima NEO-2 and PR-600 both at 900 stitches per minute and my Tajima will smoth my PR-600. Because there isn't a true speed reading on the PR-600, I don't know what it sews at, but if you have side satin stitches you can almost count the needle strokes. On my Tajima, the slowest it gets, even on wide satin stitches is about 775 spm and it has a reading that shows that. But 99% of the time my Tajima sews at the actual set speed and my PR-600 is probably less than 10% of the time does it sew at the set speed. No I do a lot of monogramming that uses satin stitches a lot.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems people either love or hate their Amayas. One thing to remember is that purchasing the software just once to run all machines may be nice but it could also be a drawback. If you use the computer for other things you have possibilities of virus, crashes, reboots, spyware, slow, the list goes on and on with a windows computer. If/when that happens all your machines will be down. If I were doing that I would budget for a dedicated computer that ran the machines and nothing else. I have had to many problems with windows computers to have my business rely on a computer that I am also expecting to use for things like web and email.

From my understanding the PR1000 would be like the PR600 regarding the speed. So the Amaya should outrun the PR1000 by quite a bit.

The above is my understanding of these machines based on research for the same purposes as you. I don't own either the PR1000 or the Amaya.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I can set my Tajima NEO-2 and PR-600 both at 900 stitches per minute and my Tajima will smoth my PR-600.


The difference between a home machine (the 600) and one specifically made for commercial use.


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

Amaya is different animal to pr 1000.you would be better off with a tajima. Stick with what you are geared for.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

That is why I don't understand why someone would buy a PR-1000 because for roughly the same price you get 5 extra needles and the speed is a world of difference. A true commercial machine will smoke a PR-1000.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

sassystitches said:


> If I were doing that I would budget for a dedicated computer that ran the machines and nothing else.


The person that showed me a demo on the Amaya did just that. They had a pc was the art work and one that just ran the machines with nothing else on it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Amy, just got this email from Melco:

ISS Long Beach 2011 may be gone, but the show special pricing isn't. Contact your rep today for details on how to lock in show pricing on your AMAYA XTS embroidery machine or MelcoJet G2 direct to garment printer.

Don't remember who your rep. was at the show? No problem! Call 800.799.8313. Mention ISS Long Beach, and you will be directed to a sales representative.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Splathead and everyone else. We are going with 2 amaya xts, wilcom emvroidery level 1, and 2 computers one for the machines and one for wilcom with dual monitors. Close to 30K for everything. Its time to put stitches to the fabric and make some money and see if we cant move this out of the house by this time next year.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just looked at the PR1000 two days ago. It's is nice, but I will say for the money, I'd pay the extra grand and get the Amaya. It does more and after the software and stand, the PR will cost a grand or two more. Plus the Amaya is faster and bigger stitch field.

Okay I just read your post. Good luck with that. I like the choice you made. Happy Stitching.


----------

